# С. Коняев. Скерцо из сонаты B-dur



## marilogu (2 Окт 2012)

Дорогие форумчане!
Куда-то "ушли" из моих запасов эти ноты. Искала-искала, знаю, что были, но всё напрасно. Может у кого-то сохранились?
Мой адрес [email protected]


----------



## AKKO MEN (2 Окт 2012)

Скажите, у кого-нибудь есть другие части этой сонаты?


----------



## Mr.Big (3 Окт 2012)

http://narod.ru/disk/61977777001.c1c69d024da985521b15f309c478e97d/РЎРєРµСЂС†Рѕ РёР· СЃРѕРЅР°С‚С‹ СЃРё Р±РµРјРѕР»СЊ РјР°Р¶РѕСЂ.rar.html


----------



## AKKO MEN (4 Окт 2012)

ссылка не рабочая


----------



## dar321 (4 Окт 2012)

http://narod.ru/disk/61988666001.86b23730b50fec7500a60910d117251d/РљРѕРЅСЏРµРІ РЎРєРµСЂС†Рѕ РёР· СЃРѕРЅР°С‚С‹ СЃРё Р±РµРјРѕР»СЊ РјР°Р¶РѕСЂ.pdf.html

Загризил на народ, потом проверил, ссылка не работает. Кидаю на mail: http://files.mail.ru/ELFMSZ


----------



## AKKO MEN (4 Окт 2012)

Это скерцо есть у всех , речь идет о других частях этой сонаты?


----------



## marilogu (6 Окт 2012)

Всем спасибо!


----------

